# Normal AND green poop, quills question



## Syne (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi, my hedgie seems to have normal poo during the night, but in the morning, when I check in his cage, there will be spots/smudges of green, mucousy poo in the cage. Not much, but they are kind of watery, with only a tiny bit of goo. I'm baffled. If he has an upset stomach, shouldn't all his poo be green? Could bacterial infection be like that? The odd thing is he'd poop in his litter pan/wheel, but he'd poop green outside his litter pan. There's 5 spots of green-watery marks on the sheet this morning. I get the feeling he purposely did that for me to see. It's not even really a poo, just a very small amount of watery green goo.

I know most people says hedgies don't mark their territory, but my boys seems to do that. They'd leave a little pee on places they haven't been or haven't peed there before (just a tiny bit), even though they've peed shortly before. Could this be related?

And this boy (the one that leave a VERY small amount of green goo) has some kind of dead skin on the end of his quills, sticking to the side of the quills. He is not dropping quills, not scratching excessively, and I checked no mites either. I've treated him for mites before. The quills he dropped though, seems to get pushed out from their follicle. What could that build-up on his quills can be?

I'm mainly concern about his poo though. I'd bring him to the vet, but I'd get opinion first, since 1) The only vet that claim can treat hedgies in my area seems to be misinformed about hedgie 2) This boy hedgie become totally uncooperative at the vet (I brought him over before). He wouldn't stop clicking and stayed in a ball until we're out of the examination room. I don't want to risk him being given the wrong med and stressed him out necessarily.

Oh, the food I'm giving him now is Blackwood Adult, but I'm changing to Blackwood Indoor and Solid Gold. It was realll challenging getting Solid Gold to my area, had to ask (and trouble a friend or two) to get it, and I don't know if I can get it anymore since the store is 650-700km from my area.


----------

